# 2010 230 Rs For Sale - Sold !!!



## SouthRider (May 29, 2009)

NEW PRICE OF $17,000!! This is a great price on a very clean camper. We have our trade-in price & are ready to move this.

"_I couldn't get full size pics to upload. You can see them here": http://clarkscamper....ly.com/pictures

_We are offering our little used 2010 Outback 230RS toy hauler for sale. It is in like new condition.

It has about 2 weeks of camping time on it, and is well maintained. It is carport kept. We are non-smokers/non-drinkers & our kids are grown.

Queen bed in toy room is unused. Not many mods done: battery shut off, platform rest to allow use of bed without sliding out, removable motorcycle wheel chocks (no drilling in floor or walls!).

We are in Covington, La (40 miles North of New Orleans) and will consider a moderate drive to meet someone part way for delivery.

This is a great unit for motorcycles, ATV's, dog shows, etc. - we no longer need a toy hauler & are going to get something a little larger for extended travel.

Price is $18,500.

You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## SouthRider (May 29, 2009)

Price now at $17,000 - Any feedback?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

SouthRider said:


> Price now at $17,000 - Any feedback?


Seems like a reasonable price. Now, you just need someone to come here that wants that model.

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## SouthRider (May 29, 2009)

Our beloved 230 RS sold to a fellow Outbacker. You meet the nicest people here. Feel like we have a new friend & his family from Florida.

I only hope & pray that this isn't the last camper sold from this site.

We have decide to buy a Jayco 31.5 RLDS 5ver, but will remain Outbackers as long as this group is around.

Thanx Outbackers !!!!

Clark


----------

